# Otocinclus catfish - temperature range and tank mates



## MelodiousBlue (Sep 7, 2010)

Can 1 of these live by itself with a group of ghost (glass) shrimp?
And Are they okay with a temperature of 68 (at night, 73 during the day).
I don't mind getting a heater if needed, please let me know. 
Also, since they poo a lot, are they okay with sponge filters?
The tank will be cycled first. 

Thanks! ^_^

Oh, and are they okay with having a sea shell in the tank too?
I should probably mention that that Ph is 7.0 without seashells.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Otto's need to be kept in groups of three. And they like their temperature at 70-78 degrees you are in that range. And the PH at 6-7.5. I have no Idea about sponge filters but no matter how high your circulation is you still will have poo in the tank. I use a Power Filter with a 4-5 inch pleco it seems to take out most of the poo that is really see able. But you will still have some on the rocks or gravel. I haven used sea shells so maybe another member can help you there I'm just the catfish guy lol. Hope this helps 

Matt


----------



## MelodiousBlue (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you. 
I'm not gonna get one cause they should be in groups...and I would be pushing it a little for 1 cause I have a tank with 6 gallons of water....they are just so cute! lol


----------

